# Resicency Forms



## murdock (May 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me have I got the right form for applying for residency I have got a DECLARATION D,ENTREE is this what i need to apply if not can any one tell me which one it is and if I can print one of the internet 
Thanks


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

murdock said:


> Can anyone tell me have I got the right form for applying for residency I have got a DECLARATION D,ENTREE is this what i need to apply if not can any one tell me which one it is and if I can print one of the internet
> Thanks


If you are an EU resident go to this link (SEF, Portugal) and the form for applying for Residencia is on the front page:

Portal SEF

Your local Camera Municipal should do it for you now so take the form in and they will issue you a piece of paper which is valid, initially, for 5 years. Good Luck.


----------



## murdock (May 20, 2009)

HappyasLarry said:


> If you are an EU resident go to this link (SEF, Portugal) and the form for applying for Residencia is on the front page:
> 
> Portal SEF
> 
> Your local Camera Municipal should do it for you now so take the form in and they will issue you a piece of paper which is valid, initially, for 5 years. Good Luck.


many thanks got it just didnt know which one dec of entry or the residency one
printed both just to make sure

many thanks


----------

